# Thoughts?



## Diver4Life (Jan 22, 2021)

You guys have been awesome, I appreciate the information about the last bottle I posted. Any idea on this one? I have found probably about a half a dozen of these. Quite heavy and solid. So it’s really no surprise they survived being at the bottom of the ocean/river for so long.

My thoughts are some sort of wine bottle. One of them even had a portion of the cork still inside.


----------



## opmustard (Jan 22, 2021)

I would agree that it looks a wine bottle.
When I used to dig privys, I seemed to find some bottles that were very similar andthey ususally turned out to be wine.
opmustard


----------



## Found a collection (Jan 22, 2021)

Diver4Life said:


> You guys have been awesome, I appreciate the information about the last bottle I posted. Any idea on this one? I have found probably about a half a dozen of these. Quite heavy and solid. So it’s really no surprise they survived being at the bottom of the ocean/river for so long.
> 
> My thoughts are some sort of wine bottle. One of them even had a portion of the cork still inside.


I feel like you're in my mind...lol. I  have its twin. I've tried to clean it with everything.


----------



## Diver4Life (Jan 22, 2021)

Found a collection said:


> I feel like you're in my mind...lol. I  have its twin. I've tried to clean it with everything.


Soak it in muriatic acid and water conbo for a couple hours and then scrub it with a brush. Be sure to wear gloves, and don’t get it in your eyes!


----------



## Csa (Jan 22, 2021)

Found a very similar one, mine was a split size half bottle. Late 1800s called a kick up I think due to the high indent. Wine or champagne most likely. Lip looks to be ground snd slight bevel??  Search for Kick-up on this site, several threads about them. Many are earlier in 1800s. That’s about all I know. Let’s see what the real experts say.


----------



## Found a collection (Jan 22, 2021)

Csa said:


> Found a very similar one, mine was a split size half bottle. Late 1800s called a kick up I think due to the high indent. Wine or champagne most likely. Lip looks to be ground snd slight bevel??  Search for Kick-up on this site, several threads about them. Many are earlier in 1800s. That’s about all I know. Let’s see what the real experts say.


Thanks and God bless you


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 22, 2021)

Diver4Life said:


> You guys have been awesome, I appreciate the information about the last bottle I posted. Any idea on this one? I have found probably about a half a dozen of these. Quite heavy and solid. So it’s really no surprise they survived being at the bottom of the ocean/river for so long.
> 
> My thoughts are some sort of wine bottle. One of them even had a portion of the cork still inside.


They're called push up wines


Found a collection said:


> I feel like you're in my mind...lol. I  have its twin. I've tried to clean it with everything.


Push-up wine bottle


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 22, 2021)

Diver4Life said:


> You guys have been awesome, I appreciate the information about the last bottle I posted. Any idea on this one? I have found probably about a half a dozen of these. Quite heavy and solid. So it’s really no surprise they survived being at the bottom of the ocean/river for so long.
> 
> My thoughts are some sort of wine bottle. One of them even had a portion of the cork still inside.


Push up wine bottle common as day two or three dollars if you're lucky


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 22, 2021)

Back in the hole for me.  I can't even get $1 for them.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 22, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Back in the hole for me.  I can't even get $1 for them.


Me neither but I was trying to cheer him up


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 22, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Back in the hole for me.  I can't even get $1 for them.


I don't throw anything back in the hole it goes I'm on the fence roll good target practice I shoot them with my gun I'm good with it too I'm like Billy the Kid LOL hoorah


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 22, 2021)

It is almost certainly a champagne bottle.  If it is hand-tooled, it might be late 1800s to early 1900s.  If there is no evidence of hand-tooling, is is even later.  Here's what early champagne bottle look like.


----------



## Diver4Life (Jan 22, 2021)

Great thank you! Looks like exactly what I have.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 22, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Back in the hole for me.  I can't even get $1 for them.



I was thinking the same thing, But what if you didn't find it in a hole & you found it in the Water, Do you throw it back? LEON.


----------



## Diver4Life (Jan 23, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Push up wine bottle common as day two or three dollars if you're lucky


Figures! They are heavy enough to market as a discrete weapon possibly.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 23, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I was thinking the same thing, But what if you didn't find it in a hole & you found it in the Water, Do you throw it back? LEON.


Haha...I guess to the recycling bin it would go...


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 27, 2021)

Diver4Life said:


> You guys have been awesome, I appreciate the information about the last bottle I posted. Any idea on this one? I have found probably about a half a dozen of these. Quite heavy and solid. So it’s really no surprise they survived being at the bottom of the ocean/river for so long.
> 
> My thoughts are some sort of wine bottle. One of them even had a portion of the cork still inside.





Diver4Life said:


> You guys have been awesome, I appreciate the information about the last bottle I posted. Any idea on this one? I have found probably about a half a dozen of these. Quite heavy and solid. So it’s really no surprise they survived being at the bottom of the ocean/river for so long.
> 
> My thoughts are some sort of wine bottle. One of them even had a portion of the cork still inside.



My best guess from the shape and deep punt says "champagne". Th applied strap top and slight bevel at the lip says late 19th or early 20th C.. 
They have great value if you have the wit to see it.
Using old bottles for target practice because you lack the imagination to appreciate a 100+ year old artifacts should find another hobby.


Diver4Life said:


> You guys have been awesome, I appreciate the information about the last bottle I posted. Any idea on this one? I have found probably about a half a dozen of these. Quite heavy and solid. So it’s really no surprise they survived being at the bottom of the ocean/river for so long.
> 
> My thoughts are some sort of wine bottle. One of them even had a portion of the cork still inside.



My best guess from the shape and deep punt says "champagne". The applied strap top and slight bevel at the lip points to late 19th or early 20th C..
They have great value if you have the wit to see it.
Using old bottles for target practice because you lack the imagination to appreciate them says to me that you should find another hobby.  Find something that is all about money. Try the stock market.


----------



## east texas terry (Jan 27, 2021)

I have 4 just like yours they French champagne


----------



## east texas terry (Jan 27, 2021)

THERE IS ONE THAT I POSTED ON PAGE 2 LAST SAT.


----------

